# Gaggia Evolution slow pour speed problem



## mbkkitesurf (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

I've had a Gaggia Evolution for a few months now, but only recently bought myself a MC2.

So I'm now really getting into timing and trying to perfect my espressos.

I'm pretty sure my machine isnt working properly, it seems to be pouring too slowly.

Heres a link to a video I've just made of my running the pump without the portafilter.

pouring into a glass that ive marked at 2oz.





 seems to take abour 40seconds to pour a double shot.

I've completely stripped the machine down and cleaned it all, descaled it a few times..

I think it might be a pump problem.

heres a video of my pulling a double shot. 




Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Have you tried pulling some water through the steam wand whilst the water is dripping from the grouphead?


----------



## mbkkitesurf (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea if i open up the steam wand all the water pours out of the steamer, at quite a fast rate..

New update!

I've been flushing more water through the machine after abour 10 mins doing this my motor/pump started to make weird sounds, seconds later a lot of smoke from the machine!!! Now the pump doesnt turn on, think ive blown my pump. Just ordered a new one from Happy Donkey. Hope this will fix my slow pour problem too.

Would flushing water through the steam wand for 10 mins ( keep on refilling with water) blown a pump if it wasnt faulty?

Thanks Mike


----------



## mbkkitesurf (Jun 4, 2011)

NEW UPDATE!

Got my new pump from Happy Donkey next day delivery. Works 100x better than ever before, must have been a dodgy pump all along.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad you have got it fixed - that must be a relief and now you can start enjoying your coffee.


----------

